# Brag CDSP National Rankings



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop has been loving showing in Companion Dog Sport Program obedience since last summer. It is a venue that is friendly to elderly dogs and dogs with health issues. Soda has a few issues that preclude him from competing in traditional AKC trials. 

I am SO PROUD to see Soda ranked not once, not twice, but THREE times in the CDSP Top 20 National Rankings!
Novice B #11
Novice C #13
Open B #10


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's amazing Jackie!! Sodie is an fabulous dog and you two are a great team!! (Hope to see you both at Nationals!!)


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

WTG Soda! Now Maya has something to aspire to!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gosh Jackie, how fabulous. Way to go Soda and Mommy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yay Soda:chili::chili::chili:


----------

